# Problems with upgraded FreeBSD RELEASE 7.1



## pancake (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all!

I successfully upgraded Release 7.0 to 7.1. It was smooth. But there are a few problems with portsnap after the upgrade. You can say it is classical and traditional problem. Same as this one:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=901&highlight=metadata+corrupt

But whatever I do (delete /var/db/portsnap dir, rotate portsnap servers in portsnap.conf) I just can't make it work.


```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from portsnap1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Wed Jan 28 01:09:55 CET 2009:
671b033dccc6b9100ffa9632ea45d3d4728f94f180a3b0100% of   55 MB 4273 kBps 00m00s
Extracting snapshot... done.
Verifying snapshot integrity... done.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Wed Jan 28 01:09:55 CET 2009 to Wed Jan 28 15:19:04 CET 2009.
Fetching 3 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... /usr/sbin/portsnap: cannot open a9582cd5f5341e2924b65ec32df59ff1ec549abb6ca1a148c0be6ee81b1efd76.gz: No such file or directory
metadata is corrupt.
```

The server is behind Squid proxy, but I have 7.0 production server that works just fine (also behind proxy) when fetching ports.

Thank you for any help you can provide!

Branimir


----------



## pancake (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi again,

I created FreeBSD 7.1 vm inside VirtualBox. Minimum installation. Same problem again. Guys, is it possible that something is wrong with portsnap servers? Because, I just can't figure it out what's wrong?

Thank you in advance for any hint you can provide!

Branimir


----------



## ale (Jan 30, 2009)

Try 
	
	



```
# cd /var/db/ && mv portsnap portsnap.old
# mkdir portsnap
```

If it works, `# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap.old`.


----------



## pancake (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi ale,

thank you for your help, but unfortunately it didn't work. The problem remains. I have no idea anymore  


Branimir


----------



## tangram (Feb 3, 2009)

Try to fetch ports with csup.


```
# csup -L 2 /usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
```


----------



## pancake (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi,

here I go again  I ignored a problem for a while and I just want to inform you that this finally works.

I deleted all content of /var/db/portsnap and did this:

# portsnap fetch extract

and voila.... everything works OK.


But thanks to Mr. Murphy who is present everywhere, one problem is solved but another one shows up 

I have a problem with freebsd-update. When I want to fetch latest updates on a freshly installed pre-production server


```
FreeBSD x.server.com 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009     root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

it says:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... failed.
```

I decided to use truss just to see if I can dig more information:


```
# truss -o log freebsd-update fetch
```

The interesting result is at the end of the log file:


```
read(0,"\n",1)                                   = 1 (0x1)
stat("cc24df0faa21e682a9dacecad30415ef1fec17262b27a1812a36b6854f2a3242.gz",0xbfbfd868) ERR#2 'No such file or directory'
write(1,"failed.\n",8)                           = 8 (0x8)
```

It seems that it doesn't fetch a certain gz file. I tried to delete contents of /var/db/freebsd-update and try freebsd-update again but it reproduces the same error.

Any ideas?

Thank you in advance!


Branimir


----------



## tangram (Apr 17, 2009)

Try to remove the freebsd-update database in /var/db and try again.

Another way to upgrade is to use csup though this alternative is source based (in other words lengthly).


----------

